# sticky plastic interior fix



## connormk4 (May 5, 2013)

I'm sure everyone that owns a mk4 golf/jetta has a problem with the black plastic interior getting sticky and all scratched up because whatever coating vw put on them from the factory sucks, especially around the ignition/ door handles. I found that rubbing alcohol on a toothbrush/ rag works very well removing that film and exposing the smooth shiny black plastic underneath. pretty simple to do, just takes a little time. I would post pictures but I cant figure out how to on here. make sure you DO NOT try and scratch the stuff off, i made this mistake and it messes up the plastic underneath. hope this helps some people out!


----------

